# Onhan sinulla minut



## Maabdreo

Hei!

Tällainen lause löytyi Kolmekymppiset-sarjan tekstityksistä. Miksi 'minut' eikä 'minä'? Voisiko jossain yhteydessä sanoa 'onhan sinulla koiran'?

Kiitos


----------



## Marko55

Lause on omistuslause.
_ Onhan sinulla minut. / Sinulla on minut._

Persoonapronomien akkusatiivimuodot käyttäytyvät näin esim. omistuslauseissa ja passiivilauseissa:
1) omistuslause
_Onhan sinulla vaimo._ (*vaimon* on väärin).
_Onhan sinulla hänet._
2) passiivilause
_Mies kaadettiin maahan._ (*miehen *on väärin)
_Hänet kaadettiin maahan._

Negatiivisissa lauseissa käytetään partitiivia:
_Eihän sinulla ole enää *vaimoa* / *häntä*._
*Miestä*_ / *Häntä* ei kaadettu maahan._


----------



## Maabdreo

Kiitos! En tiennyt, että omistuslauseet käyttäytyvät kuten passiivilauseet. Oletin, että lauseessa _onhan sinulla vaimo_ sana _vaimo_ olisi ollut nominatiivissa. Mutta se selittää!


----------



## Marko55

Jos haluat, voit lukea vielä, mitä Iso suomen kielioppi sanoo asiasta (kohta d):
VISK - § 895 Omistuslauseen piirteet: vaarilla on saari

Omistuslause poikkeaa tietyissä suhteissa eksistentiaalilauseesta. Ensinnäkin omistettavaa tarkoittava NP on usein määräinen ja lisäksi *sikäli epäsubjektimainen, että siinä asemassa persoonapronomini saa objektin sijan, t-päätteisen akkusatiivin* (d). Vastaavasti omistaja on tyypillisesti elollinen ja sen ilmaisin siinä suhteessa subjektimaisempi kuin eksistentiaalilauseen paikanilmaus.

(d)
– *Onneksi minulla on *_*sinut*_, äiti sanoi. (k) | Nyt kun hänellä on _se poika_, minua ei saisi olla olemassakaan. (k)

__________________________________

Voit lukea myös tämän sivun:
VISK - § 923 Onko eksistentiaali- ja omistuslauseessa subjektia?


----------

